# Blues/Rock Ideas In A - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Some blues/rock ideas in the key of A. Hope there is something here for you worth stealing - thanks for watching!


YouTube - Blues/Rock Ideas In A (tutorial) - by Tonedr


----------

